# Find existing plans online?



## SCcontractorguy (Oct 7, 2018)

Hello everyone.

When I bid jobs I always go on site and get my measurements. I do a lot of rehabs and remolding so never needed a floor plan really until now...

I've picked up a local realtor that wants me to remove the carpet and install lvp in about 10 homes. With my bid's he is requesting the original house plans to compare my SF to as he doesn’t have time to go to each home and get dimensions. Is there any site like this that offers floor plans or basic room layout with SF? I have been unable to find any other than the county site which only have a few of the houses listed.
listed.


----------



## SCcontractorguy (Oct 7, 2018)

*need help with floor plans*

Hello everyone.

When I bid jobs I always go on site and get my measurements. I do a lot of rehabs and remolding so never needed a floor plan really until now...

I've picked up a local realtor that wants me to remove the carpet and install lvp in about 10 homes. With my bid's he is requesting the original house plans to compare my SF to as he doesn’t have time to go to each home and get dimensions. Is there any site like this that offers floor plans or basic room layout with SF? I have been unable to find any other than the county site which only have a few of the houses listed.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

SRLSY ?

I'd tell that lowballer to kiss my ass.

Dont get played by them.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Draw your own floor plan layout and indicate square footage for each room. You measuring the job anyways, so do a layout sketch and that should be sufficient. 
That said, just be sure your sketches will not be provided by a realtor for others to bid on the job.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

He wants you to the supply the original plans to his house(s)? I’d do what greg24 said.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

What the hell is a realtor doing playing contractor for ten houses?


----------



## SCcontractorguy (Oct 7, 2018)

I have thought of doing this, but he wants the floor plan to be able to see the SF himself of each room. I honestly think he wants it for listing info as well. And he’s a realtor/investor most of these homes his company owns. I would say F**it he’s a scam but three houses I did find blueprints (floor layouts what have you) I've already floored and been paid for. : clap: I'll take to him about making them myself. But still there is the question, is there a place to get such information online? I use eagle view for roofing I would think there would be something similar out there for floor plans...


----------



## SCcontractorguy (Oct 7, 2018)

he’s a realtor/investor most of these homes his company owns. I would say F**it he’s a scam but three houses I did find blueprints (floor layouts what have you) I've already floored and been paid for.: clap:

He has tons of houses; can’t blame him I guess for wanting something to compare SF per room with I guess? Whatever the case, He's pad me and well, better than most residential flooring work. 



I use eagle view for roofing I would think there would be something similar out there for floor plans but forum and google yield no results.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Hopefully you're charging this guy for this service, but why do you even need to do it if most of these homes his company owns?... :blink:


----------

